# Phần mềm CAD, CAM, CNC > Phần mềm CAD, CAM và các tiện ích >  Các phần mềm xem 3D (3D VIEWER) hiệu quả của hãng C’SET

## TopSolutions

Nếu bạn công ty của bạn đang cần 1 phần mềm giá rẻ chủ yếu để xem dữ liệu 3D từ các file được tạo ở NX, Catia, Creo, Solidworks, ..... để cho phòng sale, marketing.. thì đây sẽ là giải pháp hàng đầu
C’Set là một công ty phát triển phần mềm của Nhật Bản được thành lập năm 2000, có trụ sở tại thủ đô Tokyo. Với quan điểm: các phần mềm xem 3D chỉ có chức năng xem (viewing) thì không đủ, nhưng các phần mềm CAD 3D thì quá đắt; C’Set đã phát triển và cung cấp các phần mềm có chức năng xem 3D cho phép chuyển đổi dữ liệu thiết kế 3D giữa các phần mềm CAD 3D như CATIA, NX, Creo, SolidWorks, SolidEdge..với độ chính xác nano, xem sản phẩm dưới dạng 3D hoàn hảo, dễ dùng, giá cả phải chăng. Sản phẩm của C’Set đã được cung cấp cho hàng ngàn doanh nghiệp Nhật Bản hoạt động trên mọi lĩnh vực của nền công nghiệp chế tạo.

*I, 3DTascalX – phần mềm kiểm soát dữ liệu 3D cao cấp của Nhật Bản
*Các đặc điểm nổi bật:
Là phần mềm xem chi tiết hiển thị ở dạng không gian 3 chiều (view 3D) nhưng khác với các phần mềm view [​IMG]3D khác, nó được xây dựng trên cơ sở lõi parasolid như các phần mềm CAD 3D do đó đảm bảo:Không làm mất dữ liệu khi chuyển đổi.Đảm bảo độ chính xác cao về tọa độ và kích thước ở mức nano.Là công cụ hoàn hảo để chuyển đổi dữ liệu, phân tích dữ liệu, đo đạc… đối với các tệp dữ liệu tạo ra từ các phần mềm CAD 3D cao cấp như NX, Creo, CATIA…và các phần mềm CAD/CAM tầm trung như SolidWorks, SolidEdge, Mastercam, Topsolid, Cimatron, Vero…Là phần mềm view 3D duy nhất đọc được dữ liệu của phần mềm I-DEAS.3DTascalX có thể hỗ trợ tất các các công đoạn của quá trình sản xuất: quản lý kỹ thuật sản xuất, chế thử, chế tạo khuôn kim loại, chế tạo khuôn ép (phun) nhựa, chuyển đổi dữ liệu, gia công, đo lường kiểm tra.Không đòi hỏi cấu hình phần cứng cao.Quản lý bản quyền sử dụng bằng khóa cứng (hard key) dạng USB, dễ dàng cho cài đặt và sử dụng cho nhiều máy tính.Rất dễ sử dụng.Giá cả phải chăng (xem trên website: https://www.3dtascal.com/en/).Thích hợp với tất cả các khách hàng trong lĩnh vực công nghiệp chế tạo: phụ tùng, đồ gá, khuôn kim loại, khuôn ép nhựa, thiết bị công nghiệp, sản phẩm nhựa, sản phẩm kim loại….

*Những ai nên sử dụng phần mềm 3DTascaIX
*Các doanh nghiệp cung cấp sản phẩm cho rất nhiều khách hàng có các phần mềm thiết kế sản phẩm CAD 3D khác nhau.
Các doanh nghiệp có nhu cầu đọc, bổ xung, xử lý dữ liệu của các sản phẩm được thiết kế bằng các phần mềm CAD 3D cao cấp, đắt tiền như NX, CATIA …
Các doanh nghiệp cần một phần mềm có thể chuyển đổi dữ liệu 3D chính xác giữa các phần mềm CAD/CAM hiện có khác nhau tại các bộ phận thiết kế, chế tạo, quản lý sản xuất, kiểm tra sản phẩm…
Các đặc tính kỹ thuật nổi bật
Về các đặc tính kĩ thuật nổi bật, do có nội dung khá dài, k tiện để hết trong bài viết trên diễn đàn, anh em thực sự quan tâm chi tiết vui lòng xem tiếp tại link nguồn : https://bit.ly/2mnXRmR. Thanks!

----------

